# What have you built with an 8" stroke cylinder



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

My neighbor surprised me yesterday with a 1 1/4" diameter 8" stroke double acting cylinder. It's has a rear pivot mount, but no threads like my universal mounted cylinders.

Just curious to see what others have built with this size cylinder. I built a simple popup last year and I want to get a little more creative with pneumatic props.


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

This really isn't Halloween related but I wanted to learn how to use a prop1 and AP8 so for my first microcontroller project I built a 2 man starting gate for my son. He races BMX bicycles and this uses an 8" throw/ 1 3/4" bore cylinder. It was a heck of a first project and I did have to get help from Jon at EFXTEK. Amazing how strong a cylinder of this size is!!

http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y220/indianaholmes/?action=view&current=startinggate.flv


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I've had them open a close doors and coffin lids.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

a banging coffin would be pretty cool or maybe even a 4 bar mech with a skele attached


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

BTH said:


> This really isn't Halloween related but I wanted to learn how to use a prop1 and AP8 so for my first microcontroller project I built a 2 man starting gate for my son. He races BMX bicycles and this uses an 8" throw/ 1 3/4" bore cylinder. It was a heck of a first project and I did have to get help from Jon at EFXTEK. Amazing how strong a cylinder of this size is!!


that's a cool set up.


----------

